# My first rattie death in a long time...



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

So I was on my computer earlier tonight, playing games. And the boys (Ziggs and Fiddlesticks) who sit next to my chair were at their cage bars. I turned to play with them a bit through the bars. The bigger one, Ziggs, sat there and licked my finger for nearly five minutes. Kisses, he gave small nips to the finger (nothing mean). 

Not even an hour later I look again, and Ziggs as curled up in the corner of his cage. He was laying in his nest and I was going to give him a nighttime treat before bed. But he wasn't moving. He had died.

I have dealt with this before, but it has been so long. I don't really know how to handle it.


I'm not looking for pity, honestly. I just needed to say it. That I hurt. That I'm crying my eyes out. Thank you.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed. So sorry


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you, DustyRat.

I realize now that I'm not a complete sobbing mess that I must have sounded like a complete a-hole in my post. But I was just beyond grief. I had literally just been playing with him and all of a sudden he was gone.

He and his brother, Fiddlesticks, were my first boys in nearly 3 years of being pet less. And he did live to be almost 3, so I know his brother might not be far behind. But it also brings to mind the fact that 9 (well, now 8) out of my 11 (now 10) rats are 2 years old or older. This year could be very hard emotionally.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It hurts so badly when one of our ratties passes on. And the deaths can be so sudden (they are so good at hiding anything that may be wrong with them too). Love and light to you.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so so so sorry! she/he sounds sweet.:'(


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

You and Fiddlesticks will comfort each other, I'm sorry for your loss, it's awful when it happens so suddenly and we aren't prepared.


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you too everyone who said something. It means a lot to know there are others, even if they are far away, that understand that a rat isn't just a rodent in a cage, that he was part of the family.

He is being cremated (the vet office sends animals out and we'll get him back on Friday) and I'm picking up paint to decorate the wooden box his ashes will come back in with a little animated-style bomb; since Ziggs is a character in my husband and I's favorite online game (and he happens to use bombs).


----------



## worldvsunicorn (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds like Ziggs said goodbye. He must have loved you very much and it was a peaceful passing

I'm sorry for your loss.

(I noticed the game names and was going to ask lol. We named my boy Buttonmash cause he jumped on the keyboard while I was chasing and KS from my boyfriend. Good game, fun times)

I hope you feel better


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry. He sounds like he wanted to spend the extra time with you in the end.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SchusterKMRatties (Aug 18, 2012)

Buttonmash is the cutest name for a little gamer rat, I wish I'dve though about that one for Kennen (since she LOVES to mess with my LoL games, shy rat she is!)

And thank you ratsremylife, it makes me feel better to know he did want to spend the time; part of me wishes I'd have known why since I was sitting right there and it would have been easy for me to put the computer down and play with him.

I guess a lot of my grief is guilt. I played with him for hours every day, like I do all my rats, and he fully trusted me (unless a bath was involved, then he pouted and gave me the tail treatment)... then in the end I was too busy playing a game to be there for him.

Does that make me a bad rattie mom? Because I feel like it.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Your not a bad rattie mom! My Rosy kept trying to run out onto me her last few days. She didn't really enjoy human company and preferred to go hide somewhere but her last few days all she wanted was to come out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

